# Olr stock



## Sota (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello,

In your opinion, who has the best family of pigeons for the one loft races? Where would you purchase your birds? I realize dollars spent does not always equate to value, as I have seen excellent value from unknown lofts. All input will be appreciated.

Thanks,

Sota


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

It's too late to do anything for this year so at the end of the year is when all the OLR birds will be auctioned off, then buy the best you can afford. I would try and stay away from grizzles and whites not because they can't fly but because they are birds that would stick out to birds of pray and if you are going to spend that kind of $$$ you want to give them every chance possible. JMO


----------



## Bxclip (Mar 12, 2019)

Usually Mona Lisa or gfl blood is good for olr. Certain houbens aswel. 

I picked up some Mona Lisa’s to get me ready for next years olr. Message me and i can help

Sota[/QUOTE]


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

I have birds down from "Klass" birds, most are from Nanez. This is my 3rd year with them.
I can't afford the big money races so I stick with the smaller ones. 1st year we had a 13th place and a 14th place in 2 different OLR's. Last year we had a 7th place in the same OLR as the 13th place the year before ( Texas summer convention ). This year we have 4 in 3 lofts ( all OLR's ) there. Also 1 in Blue Mountain but I don't think that race will go off - only 22 birds in it. I am happy with them and plan on going into some more next year. OH, we did win some $ so thats nice. 
I also have a Calia based family that has won quite a few races in our combine auction races. This year I sent 2 away to OLR's from them.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Just saw this on auction site;
https://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=68925


----------



## Sota (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for the replies! I have noticed that some of the smaller lofts compete well with the well known larger lofts in the one loft arena. Buying expensive birds does not guarantee you success. I do believe in getting the best you can afford... then practice good breeding going forward and you should do ok.

I have a friend who does well with the Nanez birds, but I was unable to get any from him this year. I might get a bird or two next year. He did tell me about a line that crossed well with the Nanez family and I was able to get one from the breeder.

Thanks,

Sota


----------



## Sota (Mar 26, 2016)

Anyone know much about CBS lines? I have a friend who has purchased from them and he has competed well in the one loft races he has entered. His birds are Gaby/Janssen crosses.

Sota


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

*Update on OLR*

My bird in the Texas Center Convention finished 19th, not as good as I expected but not bad either. Too bad, the Calia I sent finished 31st, many hours behind. Not sure what to make of that.
I just read an article that makes a Lot of sense. 
https://nebula.wsimg.com/2eb1252410...5E782F86E3CD642BE&disposition=0&alloworigin=1

https://nebula.wsimg.com/4e3f4f5463...5E782F86E3CD642BE&disposition=0&alloworigin=1


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Wildcat, yesterday my bird L.B.R.A.-1027 was 1st club in a 200 mile race and 6 of my birds in the L.I.C. race clocked in various positions in a club 200


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi Wildcat, yesterday my bird L.B.R.A.-1027 was 1st club in a 200 mile race and 6 of my birds in the L.I.C. race clocked in various positions in a club 200


 Thats great, when is the big L.B.R.A. race ? Never heard of the L.I.C. race.


----------



## Sota (Mar 26, 2016)

Wildcat hunter,

Are the Nanez birds your best performers?


Sota


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Wildcat, the l.b.r.a. race is oct-12 the l.i.c. race is a auction race where you pay 20$ per bird, and the bird is auctioned off to the club members, it is not a big as the l.b.r.a. this year there was 364 birds auctioned off i came in 11th and 12th last year, lbra-1027 is a full brother to the bird that came in 11th last year and another sister came in 25th in the lbra last year. i also sent 2 full sisters of lbra-1027 to the unit-10 auction race this year.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Sota said:


> Wildcat hunter,
> 
> Are the Nanez birds your best performers?
> 
> ...


 It seems confusing but the Nanez ( Klaas ) birds are doing well in the OLR's But my Calia based birds do Better locally. 
There may be something to the articles I posted. My Calia based birds have been flown here on our West / Southwest course and do well here, I have had lots of pleasure watching them win or place in the auction races here. Last year (2018)my bird won both auction races ( flown by a friend). https://www.sites.google.com/site/irpcpigeonracing/2018-yb-results. But the Klaas birds have been OLR birds and "seem" to do better at that challenge. The bird this year flown in Texas is a gr-son of Konbird who is down from Klaas birds. When YB season is over I'll know more about his young. I'm not flying but one of his young was 1st and another position at a new flyers loft "1st to his loft, did not "win the combine". I am cutting down on my birds ( 120 is way too many ) so another friend is posting some on facebook for me. I am not on facebook, e-mail is enough for me. If you are interested PM me.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi Wildcat, the l.b.r.a. race is oct-12 the l.i.c. race is a auction race where you pay 20$ per bird, and the bird is auctioned off to the club members, it is not a big as the l.b.r.a. this year there was 364 birds auctioned off i came in 11th and 12th last year


 If you will I would be interested in the race you mentioned next year. Can you send me some contact information, I would appreciate it. 
Hey; it would be fun to have some friendly competition - really fun if our birds got into the same loft.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Wildcat, go to www.pigeonring.com you will find all you need to know.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks, nice website


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, my bird L.B.R.A.-1027 who came in 1st club last week came in 4th place this sunday and he was 8th combine 1,371 birds 200 miles Beachwood


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi, my bird L.B.R.A.-1027 who came in 1st club last week came in 4th place this sunday and he was 8th combine 1,371 birds 200 miles Beachwood


 NICE, hope it keeps it up .


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Wildcat, thanks the l.b.r.a. is in 12 days


----------

